# Wood for Smoker



## GuT_PiLe (Aug 2, 2006)

Hey guys,

Anyone know if there is a place near the waterford/detroit area, 
(hell even if i have to drive a little ways)

that sells alder wood/kindling for smoking?

Actually, any kind of smoking wood, Apple, cherry, etc?

Running short on Alder tho, (alder is great for fish)

normally i get ample supply from friends and family that need to get rid of old apple or cherry tree's, but not alder.

not looking for chips/chunks/briquets tho, i smoke old school 
( Two 50gal oil drums stacked)

so need kindling or firewood i can make into kindling

Thanks!


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

There is a place in Ferndale right off Woodward that specializes in grills and fireplaces, it's called Bourlier's (http://bourlierbbq.com/). I know that they sell a whole bunch of different woods in there for smoking but I'm not sure if they would have the sizes you're looking for. I know they have alder chunks because I bought some a few years ago for my uncle.

There's also another place in Ferndale specializing in grills but I've never been there so I don't know if they sell wood (http://www.americanfireplacedist.com/).

You could probably give them a call and see if they have what you're looking for.

Hope this helps.


----------



## GuT_PiLe (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks Radar, 

I'll give them both a call!


----------



## Spanky (Mar 21, 2001)

Don't have any alder, but I got lotsa cherry, Oak, mullberry, apple, hickory and maple!










When you burn a wheelbarrow full every weekend, ya gotta have a ton!


----------



## DangerDan (Mar 10, 2005)

Holy Smokes Batman.... You got enough wood to run that kettle for quite a spell there Dan...

Don't let yer meat loaf...:lol:


----------



## el Cazador (Nov 10, 2000)

Last time I checked, the new Sportsman's Warehouse in Allen Park had a good selection of smoking woods including Alder. I haven't had any fish to smoke recently, so I haven't been there to look in a while...


----------



## dodgeramsst2003 (May 18, 2008)

Check with your local tree cutting outfit, and see if you can purchase some from them. If you bring them something from the smoker, your chances will get even better that they will keep an eye out for you. 

Chris


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

i have a bunch of apple logs if you want some. there green right now from the last storm. i work in livonia and could meet you if you are interested.


----------

